# Sex Ed Conference



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Sex Ed Conference Touts Alternatives: Bathe, Shave And Role-Play Together « CBS Seattle

This is ridiculous! What is going on?!?! When i was 11 we were playing in the woods, catching snakes, target practicing with the squirrels, and fishing... Not learning the proper way too masterbate, and how too play sex games on the internet. Thought this was worth sharing....


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm sorry but I am just too stunned to even come up with anything to say to this. How can this be true?! I don't even have words.... this is just _wrong._


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Unfreaking real!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

They seem to think that all this will keep the kids from having sex. But we all know that they don't have that kind of self control. Putting these techniques to use will only increase teen pregnancy rates. IMO.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

There's not enough teens getting pregnant? Not enough STD's? Let's teach the children how to earn money!! 
That way they can at least provide for their own kids!!!!!!!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Yes, showering together will not make them want to have intercourse :lol::lol:

I agree with BagLady, instead, teach them how to work!
Here, in Ontario, high school kids are required to have a certain number of volunteer hours in order to graduate but that's not enough, they need to also learn how to keep a paying job, the most useful skill to have.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Encouraging them to play hide the Winnie at this age typically sentences these kids as teen parents and their offspring to a life time of poverty. How cruel. The devastation that liberalism produces will harm generations. It is morally repugnant.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Freaking Oregon and Seattle -- what do you expect? That part of the country (along with the Northeast all the way down to Maryland) needs to be kicked out of the Union. Blithering idiots.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I see it like a popular potatoe chip commercial. How's it go you can't just have one? Once you start its hard to stop. Bad bad idea if you ask me.

Who was it in the Clinton admin that recommended masturbating? She always seemed to be wearing a blue suit just like Monica....


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

These kids should be learning moral values, not how to play with "juinor." I agree, this will only lead too more of the "problems" that they are claiming to be trying too aviod. FUBAR


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

What tree did these liberals fall out of, I want to cut it down, now!


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

paraquack said:


> What tree did these liberals fall out of, I want to cut it down, now!


NO! Dont cut it down, then more may fall out. Soaking the tree in some diesel and setting it a blaze sounds a little better...


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

This is why we home school.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

And our friends wonder WHY we home school


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

Written to be inflammatory. Pamphlets on sexting... Most likely pamphlets made to make you think about the consequences. I've never seen a single individual suggest it should be promoted. And the 11 year olds? Well, as young as... Which means one parent brought their 11 year old. And frankly I support the right to educate your kids as you choose.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If I was really really wealthy...

I would hire the toughest baddest most elite fighting warrior sons of bitches to run covert operations on these types of evil idiots and take them out one by one by one...


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

SMDH.Looks like this conference was headed up by the pedo bear.

Bathing together,shaving each other,sexting,watching porn and sleeping together in one "large" pair of pj's?????? 

That won't promote anything happening?????


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Suntzu said:


> Written to be inflammatory. Pamphlets on sexting... Most likely pamphlets made to make you think about the consequences. I've never seen a single individual suggest it should be promoted. And the 11 year olds? Well, as young as... Which means one parent brought their 11 year old. And frankly I support the right to educate your kids as you choose.


And this part...?

"The pamphlets handed out at the conference suggest other ways students can engage in intimate activities without having intercourse, including bathing together, shaving each other, wearing each other's underwear, role playing, buying an extra-large pair of pajama bottoms to sleep in together, lap dances and strip teases.
"Eat pop rocks while making out, look at porn or stars, chocolate, role-playing as a nurse, school girl, cops & robbers," were some of the other alternative activities."

Certainly sounds like they are promoting it to me, not warning of the consequences...


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Suntzu said:


> Written to be inflammatory. Pamphlets on sexting... Most likely pamphlets made to make you think about the consequences. I've never seen a single individual suggest it should be promoted. And the 11 year olds? Well, as young as... Which means one parent brought their 11 year old. And frankly I support the right to educate your kids as you choose.


Oh my bad didnt realize you were there... Fill me in....

I agree every parent should have the right too educate THEIR children the way they see fit, but i dont feel that children should be exposed to the psychotic agenda that is being implemented today.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

but "Big Brother" says your children arent really yours anyways, they belong to the Goverment. They will do what is best for them, and you dont have a say! Now Shut up and watch some NFL!


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

My wife and I were I think the perfect tag team for our daughter. Her mom taught her how to cook, clean and being a lady, I taught her how to fish and shoot and not take any crap off anyone. We did NOT leave it to the school/friends to explain sex to her. I often wonder why everyone still wonders why this once great country is going straight down the crapper. If someone had told our daughter at age 11 things like this I am very afraid that my foot would still be in their heinie. Very sad where we are heading as a nation.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

If you leave some kind of sex talk to age 11, you're either the world's biggest optimist or terribly naive. Children need to know what NOT to do by age 9 at the latest. If anyone out there seriously never thought about sex or talked about it with their friends until post age 11, then they must have been late bloomers.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> If you leave some kind of sex talk to age 11, you're either the world's biggest optimist or terribly naive. Children need to know what NOT to do by age 9 at the latest. If anyone out there seriously never thought about sex or talked about it with their friends until post age 11, then they must have been late bloomers.


I _never_ talked about sex or even _thought_ about sex that young. I never thought about a boy as anything but platonic until 13, first kiss at 15.

*But* it is a different world today. There wasn't the media and the in your face that there is today with internet, cell phones, tv etc. Parents do have to talk to their children younger. Notice I said _parents_. I was the one who decided when and what to tell my children. And I certainly wasn't teaching them the crap in that article.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> If you leave some kind of sex talk to age 11, you're either the world's biggest optimist or terribly naive. Children need to know what NOT to do by age 9 at the latest. If anyone out there seriously never thought about sex or talked about it with their friends until post age 11, then they must have been late bloomers.


I agree. The idea should be that you're the first person to give your child information on sex. Educate them because you have no idea what they're going to hear from a friend that watched a dirty movie once. At least you'll know that your kid has the CORRECT information. Plus it opens a line of communication. Hopefully if your child has any questions in the future, they'll come to you. =)

If you think 11 is too early for any kind of talk you're naive. hehe 11 year olds hang out with friends that have siblings that are 15. hehe That's how it all gets started.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Teachers caught making porn movies with students, 4 years on the pay roll never prosecuted . 
Other cases Teacher union defend teacher saying it was construal and meaning full for the student. Teacher got back pay and job back.
UW system encouraged sex between professors and students to bridge the gap of understanding. 
Liberal education system.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good gracious people, this is whats wrong with our society. Children are not children anymore and adults are to blame.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Good gracious people, this is whats wrong with our society. Children are not children anymore and adults are to blame.


 Not many have been watching what was going on in the schools.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Big Country1 said:


> Sex Ed Conference Touts Alternatives: Bathe, Shave And Role-Play Together « CBS Seattle
> 
> This is ridiculous! What is going on?!?! When i was 11 we were playing in the woods, catching snakes, target practicing with the squirrels, and fishing... Not learning the proper way too masterbate, and how too play sex games on the internet. Thought this was worth sharing....


Spend a few weeks on a Facebook parent page....

The amount of "am I pregnant" questions will change your thinking of sex ed....

To this day it gets me, you have sex, there is always a chance you may be pregnant, that point is lost in the sex ed system in USA...

To the other side of this, if they come out understanding the pregnancy happening's, that's how it happens, then the delivery maybe effective


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Here you go this goes on in public schools every single day and nothing is ever done.
Classroom sex abuse case to cost more than $100 million | Fox News


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Some times it's the parents. 
Maddie Ziegler dancing on stage for reality show age 9






Maddie Ziegler photo shoot age 11






It must also be noted: That Maddie has over 2 million followers on social media, mostly kids around her age.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The word prosti-tot comes to mind. Pre pubescent girls looking and dressing like 20 something ladies.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

James m said:


> The word prosti-tot comes to mind. Pre pubescent girls looking and dressing like 20 something ladies.


Could be the money has something to do with it. With her reality show, clothing line, and what she gets paid for dancing (Her Sia Chandelier video has almost 330 million views ) she should be making around 500k a year and her parents only has to save 15% for her.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

i find this completely an abomination ...at all levels


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

if you dont then shame on you.....shame


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Some times it's the parents.
> Maddie Ziegler dancing on stage for reality show age 9
> 
> 
> ...


That is F***in' SICK! That is 40+ year old pedophiles that are promoting that crap! The bastards that make that s*** should be castrated in public with a VERY dull knife! (Sorry, but I get a bit worked up about this given that we have two daughters.)

In regard to the original OP... So somebody thought it was a good idea and would result in LESS adolescent sex for 11 year olds to watch porno movies?!?! I suppose it takes a PHD to figure the logic behind that.

I have news for you Dr Dumbass, at 11 years old boy and girls should be learning how to work, value money, and how to enjoy the outdoors, not to appreciate the artistic talents of Annie Sprinkles!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

> The pamphlets handed out at the conference suggest other ways students can engage in intimate activities without having intercourse, including bathing together, shaving each other, wearing each other's underwear, role playing, buying an extra-large pair of pajama bottoms to sleep in together, lap dances and strip teases. Eat pop rocks while making out, look at porn or stars,


I just keep coming back to this, it's really bothering me. It was hard enough as it was to discourage guys in high school and they somehow think sleeping together in a large pair of pajama bottoms, watching porn together or giving lap dances and strip teases won't lead to sex?!? I just can't wrap my head around this. I thought I was naive but these people are stupid as hell.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Damn!!! How stupid! There is not enough for people to do that they have to devote time to this kind of crap! I learned about sex the old fashioned way. In the back seat of a car. LOL


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Females are most likely to be assaulted by a teacher during their school years. Most of witch if ever reported go unpunished.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Here is another one you just have to explain. But it can't be.
Los Angeles schools wins lawsuit after blaming student for sex with teacher | Fox News


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

A child in the pubic school system just represents so many dollars a year in federal dollars. That druggie that is forced to stay in school with your straight "A" student means the same amount of pay and is equal in their eyes.


----------

